# Matrimonio



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Per me il matrimonio è condividere la vita con una persona, non smettere di vivere la propria.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Settembre 2011)

E' una verità sacrosanta!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Settembre 2011)

Ahahahahahahah....


----------

